# S.P.O.T.Y.



## claver58 (26 Sep 2011)

Sports Personality Of The Year.
It has to be Cav with the TdF green jersey and now the rainbow jersey. Can anyone think of anyone who may compete with Cav - maybe Farah?
Perhaps us cycling enthusiasts can (nearer the time) have a concerted effort to get cycling up there with other sports fans only 3 yrs after the Real McHoy won it!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Sep 2011)

darren clarke is still bookies' favourite. not my sport, but i know the guy's a bit of a character and came back from losing his wife to cancer to winning a major late in his career. 

my vote will be for cav, of course…


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2011)

I think Cav could make the podium.

Mo Farrar must be a strong contender too with his aslum seeker comes good back story.

It's a public vote; Ryan Giggs and Zara Phillips have both won it in the past, so anything could happen on the night.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2011)

Her are the leading contenders to be nominated, according to the BBC.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/front_page/14821123.stm


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Sep 2011)

I think it should be that golfer who smokes and drinks Guinness by the bucketful. Whatever his name is.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2011)

But, but, but.....

...the whole programme is an embarrassing, cringeworthy BBC celebfest which has no relevance in the world of sport....


...or am I missing something?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (28 Sep 2011)

rich p said:


> But, but, but.....
> 
> ...the whole programme is an embarrassing, cringeworthy BBC celebfest which has no relevance in the world of sport....
> 
> ...



No, you're absolutely right. I can never understand the interest in it. I'm interested in watching sports people doing what they're good at, not poncing around in a dinner jacket.


----------



## BJH (28 Sep 2011)

Its important for the sport that he wins it.

Lets all get behind him!!!!


----------



## Bicycle (28 Sep 2011)

It's a little bit of slightly strange 70s showbiz sparkle transferred into this century.

It's more about pleasing the viewer than recognising sporting achievement and is all the better for it.

I'm not sure many sports fans watch it, do they?

Zara Phillips won it a few years ago and it raised the profile of 3-day eventing not one jot.

Even if Cav won it, people would still think the Green Jersey was for coming second.

Stage racing is arcane and illogical. Long may it continue to be so.

I think Mr Cavendish will be like James Toseland; a podium but no cigar in SPOTY.

And probably that's how it should be.

Most people in the UK don't watch stage racing and care nothing about it. They also make the link with EPO and needle-naughtiness, which may not be fair but is widely seen as a clear link.

I do like stage racing (very much) but I wouldn't impose it on other people. Nearly everyone I know thinks it dull and monotonous.

When young Bradley Smith takes the MotoGP title in 2015, I'll watch him when he wins it.


----------



## Kirstie (30 Sep 2011)

Cav for Strictly! 
(just kidding)


----------



## Shadow (30 Sep 2011)

rich p said:


> But, but, but.....
> 
> ...the whole programme is an embarrassing, cringeworthy BBC celebfest which has no relevance in the world of sport....
> 
> ...



Precisely. Cheap, LCD, 'entertainment' that has no relevance to anything - which is why it's popular! Who, outside of the Beeb, honestly cares about it?


----------



## zacklaws (30 Sep 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Cav for Strictly!
> (just kidding)



Don't know about that one, he could be a "ringer" for it. 

If I recall on the Tour de Britain on the Blackpool stage that was cancelled, when he did the presentation in the ballroom under Blackpool tower, did he not admit that he used to go there once upon a time to compete in ballroom dancing.

Maybe that's why he can turn them pedals so fast, maybe the "Jive" was his speciality

Bloody hell I must be phsycic, just tapped Mark Cavendish dancer into Google and my first hit reveals he like the "jive"

http://www.pedaldancer.com/2011/02/pictures-that-make-me-laugh-mark.html


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2011)

Shadow said:


> Precisely. Cheap, LCD, 'entertainment' that has no relevance to anything - which is why it's popular! Who, outside of the Beeb, honestly cares about it?




When I was a kid I used to love SPOTY, but it was called Sports Review of the Year back then.

It was always on just before Christmas, school had broken up, I could stay up late to watch my heroes on TV and Christmas was just around the corner. 

Now it has turned into a bit of a show biz event with little actual sport. 

The BBC just cant leave stuff alone. A bit like Quetsion of Sport which used to be a proper sports quiz, now it's a jokey celeb fest. Past it's sell by date and needs to be dropped.


----------



## Kirstie (30 Sep 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Don't know about that one, he could be a "ringer" for it.
> 
> If I recall on the Tour de Britain on the Blackpool stage that was cancelled, when he did the presentation in the ballroom under Blackpool tower, did he not admit that he used to go there once upon a time to compete in ballroom dancing.
> 
> ...



OMG yes I saw that too! Good post!


----------



## Willo (5 Oct 2011)

One factor that may benefit Cav is that for the most part cycling fans (a growing number) will likely all rally behind Cav whereas those from more popular sports may split the votes.

This has been evident when F1 drivers have won it; fans of F1 all voting for their 'rep' whereas fans of football being split by team allegiances etc.


----------



## Tompy (6 Oct 2011)

Not convinced about that. There are an awful lot of people who don't like him because they think he's cocky and arrogant.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Oct 2011)

It should be called W B C. Who Bloomin' Cares. OK if a Chris Hoy ar Cav wins, nice and all, but hardly important. The majority of viewers won't have much of a clue anyway, outside a glance at the Olympics.


----------



## Noodley (6 Oct 2011)

Agree with those who say it's all a lot of tosh.

I am surprised it is still on the go - the likelihood of the winnrer actually have featured on a BBC sports programme diminishes by the year, soon it'll be SPOTY that you have no chance of having watched on this channel: SPOTYTYHNCOHWOTC, snappy!!


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2011)

My vote would go to Chrissie Wellington..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/triathlon/15231761.stm


----------



## jay clock (10 Oct 2011)

> My vote would go to Chrissie Wellington..
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.u...on/15231761.stm



plus one....

and unlike Cav she actually won....


----------



## frank9755 (10 Oct 2011)

FWIW Tom Simpson won it after he won the world championship

(It was before I was born but I saw it on the documentary!)


----------



## Nearly there (10 Oct 2011)

I predict a golfer will win simply because the beeb covers golf and not cycling so my top 3 will be 1. rory mcilroy 2.that cricket fella 3.Cav poss third spot unfortunatley, i hope im wrong.Phil taylors never won it and look at his record.


----------



## sheddy (10 Oct 2011)

No chance for Cav. The SPOTY BBC coverage will be skewed away from Cycling


----------



## Winnershsaint (22 Dec 2011)

Are there two worst broadcasters in the world than Alan Brazil and Ronnie Irani. Just caught the former describing the prospect of Cav winning SPOTY over the two golfers as a complete joke. Reckons it's all down to some form of 'poilitical' correctness. (Wasn't that why AP McCoy won last year, didn't here these two jokers complaining about that). He cannot understand it. His reasoning was; *"who on earth watches cycling for god's sake?"*
Rich coming from an injury prone ex-footballer and a wannabe England test cricketer, both of whom never reached anyway near, or even seem able to comprehend the heights of achievement Cav has attained.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2011)

Very British attitudes going on here as usual. Most people who ride bikes are too tight to cast a vote anyway.

Cav for me and I enjoy the program, celebrating success just good old entertainment.


----------



## Pottsy (22 Dec 2011)

I'll be watching, I enjoy the program, maybe a bit self indulgent but entertaining none-the-less. 

I'll be voting for Cav of course but I predict a podium for him and Mo to win it.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (22 Dec 2011)

Pottsy said:


> I'll be watching, I enjoy the program, maybe a bit self indulgent but entertaining none-the-less.
> 
> I'll be voting for Cav of course but I predict a podium for him and Mo to win it.


 
The Bookies don't agree with you Pottsy.

Cav in region of 2/5 on, Darren Clarke 6/1, Mo 14/1.

I'll sit and watch and cast my little vote for Cav, and keep me fingers crossed.


----------



## Pottsy (22 Dec 2011)

Toshiba Boy said:


> The Bookies don't agree with you Pottsy.
> 
> Cav in region of 2/5 on, Darren Clarke 6/1, Mo 14/1.
> 
> I'll sit and watch and cast my little vote for Cav, and keep me fingers crossed.


 
Let's hope the bookies are right (much more likely than me predicting it!).


----------



## Toshiba Boy (22 Dec 2011)

Pottsy said:


> Let's hope the bookies are right (much more likely than me predicting it!).


 
Absolutely


----------



## rich p (22 Dec 2011)

screenman said:


> Very British attitudes going on here as usual. Most people who ride bikes are too tight to cast a vote anyway.
> 
> Cav for me and I enjoy the program, celebrating success just good old entertainment.


 
You and your attitude come out of this thread looking good though.


----------



## cd365 (22 Dec 2011)

A good read
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...blic-vote-following-extraordinary-season.html


----------



## resal (22 Dec 2011)

cd365 said:


> A good read
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...blic-vote-following-extraordinary-season.html


The good Brendan Gallagher. He did a lovely article a few weeks ago, at a quiet time for sport, suggesting that now Cav had won as many/more( I don't know and don't care - so don't tell me) stages, in the Tour than Eddy and since the Tour is the greatest bike race on Earth, and since Eddy is regarded as the greatest ever cyclist, Cav must now be the greatest cyclist on the planet for the history of all time or anyway, at least equal greatest and anyone who thinks differently is a loser. 

Is the air hostess of the BA flight back from Beijing on the list ? Can I vote for her ? I need a role model for my kids. Has anyone asked Ashley Hutchinson if he is going to vote for Cav ? 

What was it Joe Frazier said about Muhammad Ali after Ali had been feted lighting the Olympic flame at Atlanta ?

I'm still looking !

A lot of people are going to vote. I am sure they know exactly what they are voting for.


----------



## mangaman (22 Dec 2011)

rich p said:


> But, but, but.....
> 
> ...the whole programme is an embarrassing, cringeworthy BBC celebfest which has no relevance in the world of sport....
> 
> ...


 
No you're not

And British Cycling have been a bit sick-making with their promotion of Cav for this meaningless tat.

As usual Marina Hyde has it covered

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2011/nov/30/sports-personality-year-women


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Dec 2011)

I think a Cav victory would raise his profile and therefore cycling as a whole, so I hope he wins.


----------



## RoyPSB (22 Dec 2011)

Don't think I can bear to watch it but sincerely hope Cav wins - it will be a travesty if he does not.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Dec 2011)

no chance of a golfer winning with three in the top ten, splits the vote.


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Dec 2011)

Cav for the win...bookie's favorite.


----------



## Doseone (22 Dec 2011)

Winnershsaint said:


> Are there two worst broadcasters in the world than Alan Brazil and Ronnie Irani. Just caught the former describing the prospect of Cav winning SPOTY over the two golfers as a complete joke. Reckons it's all down to some form of 'poilitical' correctness. (Wasn't that why AP McCoy won last year, didn't here these two jokers complaining about that). He cannot understand it. His reasoning was; *"who on earth watches cycling for god's sake?"*
> Rich coming from an injury prone ex-footballer and a wannabe England test cricketer, both of whom never reached anyway near, or even seem able to comprehend the heights of achievement Cav has attained.


 
Don't get taken in!! And don't let it wind you up One of the jobs of the presenters of Talksh!te TalkSport is to wind up people in order to get them to ring or text in (at 50p a pop!!). Adrian Durham and Darren Gough are the masters of this on their Drivetime show. Despite this, and the horrible adverts I love TalkSport.


----------



## sheddy (22 Dec 2011)

why is golf considered to be a sport ? those guys don't even break sweat


----------



## 400bhp (22 Dec 2011)

Piers Morgan

WTF


----------



## HLaB (22 Dec 2011)

400bhp said:


> Piers Morgan
> 
> WTF


Has he won SPOTY ?


----------



## resal (22 Dec 2011)

User3094 said:


> Great, Geraint Thomas mumbling about Cav, rather than some spectacular epitaph on winning the hardest endurance race in the world.
> 
> Well done BBC.
> 
> Tossers.


 
Is Cadel nominated ? 

130th acording to the records. 

You have been watching too much of the UK media. I thought Geraint did ok. Alan Sugar was a great endorsment and did the best job of any so far. 

{Does not appear to havbe much understanding of how Cav wins. "He even thanks his team-mates." Well Sir Alan, without them turning the race into a bore fest, the race would have been 20 minutes ahead of Cav.}


----------



## resal (22 Dec 2011)

400bhp said:


> Piers Morgan
> 
> WTF


Agreed. My toes were curling. It caused me to get the laptop out ! How the BBC have ruined this program.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (22 Dec 2011)

Cav has got it!!!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2011)

Well done Cav


----------



## ACS (22 Dec 2011)

Yes!


----------



## jim55 (22 Dec 2011)

so did cav win ,,i missed the end


----------



## lukesdad (22 Dec 2011)

spot on cav


----------



## Fletch456 (22 Dec 2011)

He gave his speech like he had a bad dose of nerves or stage fright. But YEAAAAAHHH he won!!


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## Bromptonaut (22 Dec 2011)

YAy!!


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Dec 2011)

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Dec 2011)

Its official

Cycling is the new golf


----------



## addictfreak (22 Dec 2011)

About bloody time!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2011)

Cav won. Yay!

His girlfriend has very strange breasts. I googled her name and was 'treated' to the sight of them.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Dec 2011)

Cycling wins !!!! Wooo Hoooooo ! Stick that in your pipe you boring footballers


----------



## 400bhp (22 Dec 2011)

Well done Cav-nice of him to mention the grass route cyclists too


----------



## moralcrusader (22 Dec 2011)

Amazing, didn't think that he'd have a look in! Brilliant!


----------



## Doseone (22 Dec 2011)

GregCollins said:


> His girlfriend has very _*magnificent*_ breasts.


 
FTFY

She is amazingly pretty.

Well done to Cav for winning tonight and good luck to him and Peta.


----------



## Fletch456 (22 Dec 2011)

And boy did he win by a country mile - from the bbc site....

*Breakdown of the vote:*
*Mark Cavendish* 169,152 (49.47%)
*Darren Clarke* 42,188 (12.34%)
*Mo Farah* 29,780 (8.71%)
*Luke Donald* 23,854 (6.98%)
*Andy Murray* 18,754 (5.48%)
*Andrew Strauss* 17,994 (5.26%)
*Alastair Cook* 13,038 (3.81%)
*Rory McIlroy* 11,915 (3.48%)
*Dai Greene* 9,022 (2.64%)
*Amir Khan* 6,262 (1.83%)


----------



## 400bhp (22 Dec 2011)

Why do they bother with a phone vote with only around 340k votes cast and revenue generation of around £50k?


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Dec 2011)

First time I have ever deliberately not watched it. I guess I should be happy a cyclist has won but IMO the wrong people were nominated, the whole thing is a total farce, far more deserving athletes should have made up the list including women.


----------



## Paul_L (23 Dec 2011)

made up for Cav.

Thought his interview was a nice touch. Not very slick and polished but very sincere and humble and hopefully this will change the view of those who think he's arrogant.

But hang on a minute, more people voted for Andy Murray than an Ashes winning captain, a major golf winner and a world champion athlete. Morons!


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Dec 2011)

Looking at the figures above it seems that the cycling fraternity were out in strength to support him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (23 Dec 2011)

Good on Cavendish. He's a lad, speaks from his heart, not your typical 'early doors' nonsense

But shame on the BBC...



> Cavendish won five stages of this year's Tour de France - *including the final time trial in Paris* - to clinch the green jersey awarded to the race's best sprinter for the first time.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Dec 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> First time I have ever deliberately not watched it. I guess I should be happy a cyclist has won but IMO the wrong people were nominated, the whole thing is a total farce, far more deserving athletes should have made up the list including women.


 
I see your point, but let's not get carried away with what the program is (or should be). A look back on a year of sport.

It shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## resal (23 Dec 2011)

400bhp said:


> I see your point, but let's not get carried away with what the program is (or should be). A look back on a year of sport.
> 
> It shouldn't be taken seriously.


Exactly. A great night that a road cyclist gets the award. The voting numbers are very low. As somebody wrote on the cycling news site, 30,000 cycling fans voted 3 times each ? Cav is exactly the sort of winner the show wants and deserves. That his girlfiend could feature in the other part of Nuts or Zoo makes it a nice closed circle.

It says one hell of a lot about the UK right now. Zara won it because she was Royal. (Yes she was World Champion but in a sport that has just how many competitors with full access to the event ? - Compare and contrast with World Champions in other sports who barely get/have got a mention.) Ryan Giggs got it because a footballer had not received it for years and MU had won a load of stuff. Personality - role model - he can't even be bothered to turn out for Wales - "Is it a hamstring niggle this time Ryan or possible ankle strain from training ? Oh well see you next qualifying match (or maybe not). Give my fondest regards to Sir Alex and pass the list back to him." Tony McCoy ! I'm not commenting.

If we are honest about it as cyclists, Cav got it because every newspaper in the country has "discovered" the Tour. ie a journalist has had one hell of a good 3 weeks in France on expenses and needs to write copy to justify the jolly. Whose the Brit to write about - Cav. He won 5 stages and well done him for doing so. However, as a poster on here exhibited, the way it has been portrayed - Cav won the race ! Misconceptions - frankly in 2008 Joe public thought Chris Hoy was the greatest cyclist ever and if asked, Joe public would probably have said he rode the Tour along with Chris Boardman. Tell them that there were only about half a dozen indoor stadiums in the World, the UK had 2 of them and that First World countries like Canada had pulled their single stadium down or that France could not be ar**d to heat theirs through the winter of 07/08 and compromised the preparation of their team, and you would receive a blank look of utter dumbfoundedness. The 3 Golds were portrayed much like Cav's winning of the Tour, with scant regard to the record books. 3 near identical events in the same competition period - the strongest guy can win all 3. Undoubtedly Victoria would have, if she had been given the events as Sir Chris was. Sir Chris is enshrined in history. If Vicky does not win this summer, she will be forgotten as a one hit wonder. If she wins multiple gold medals she can possibly match Sir Chris. The opportunity has been created for her.

Back to Spoty - what we have here is a coming together of the ignorance about sport of Joe public who is used to pigging out on a diet of football pap and the effect of Sky entering the sport. With the Sky team and Le Tour plastered everywhere, the other Journos decided this was a bus they must not miss. As it turned out, it was a hell of a jolly - food wine, a tidy finish time, allowing an easy meeting of print deadlines, and tickets for next year's bus were going fast so let's get as much copy as possible out of that lovely holiday as we can, to ensure we get to go an cover it next year.

Cav suited the sports-writers to a tee. Again, as other posters have recorded elsewhere, every paper in the country has had an article every month saying how Cav is the ignored superstar of his generation.
Brad can trump Cav and Sir Chris this year by winning the event, just like Vicky can match Sir Chris. For those coming along later like Geraint or Luke, there are outstanding opportunities.

But if your name is Emma Pooley and you flogged your way up the Stelvio in a titanic struggle for supremacy with one other rider battling for the Giro win, whilst Cav tootled along in the autobus not giving a fig that they were all going to finish outside the time limit - "Kick 80 riders off the Tour including the green jersey - you are having a laugh - w'll be on the start line tomorrow", if your name is Emma Pooley or the other road girls, there is nothing, absolutely nothing you can do.

As the BBC have edited his speech so eloquently (and often reported) - Cav " the first GB winner of the World Road Race title in nearly half a decade century".

Lizzie - maybe ask Cav's girlfriend for tips on how to make a million - I can't see the BBC making Marianne overseas Sports Personality of the Year just yet a while.

An aside. Abdou was obviously hated by Le Tour organisers. I have stood at the mountainside and watched the autobus cruise past. I looked out for Abdou on the 4 mountain stages I watched in a Tour he won the green jersy. He was generally at the front of a small group dragging them along, ahead of the autobus. (in fact there barely seemed to be an autobus that year.) Generally he looked to be going significantly harder than Indurain, Rominger, Delgardo or Miller. He had the hunted look of a rider - "if I finish 1 second outside the time zone I am toast - it doesn't matter how many riders finish behind me." He was the most inspirational rider I observed in the Tour that year. I have never seen any other green jersey rider trying so hard.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Dec 2011)

Ever ridden a horse properly resal ? You havnt got a clue what it takes have you ?

3 day eventing and national hunt racing makes cycling look what it is !


----------



## claver58 (23 Dec 2011)

Frankly I am amazed at some of the comments here. Cav is one of the best cyclists in the world and gives his all yet receives some criticism even from cycling enthusiasts.
I still say he is great and I'm proud that he's British!!
*(3 yrs time and he'll beat Eddie Merckx's record for TdF stage wins.)*


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2011)

claver58 said:


> Frankly I am amazed at some of the comments here. Cav is one of the best cyclists in the world and gives his all yet receives some criticism even from cycling enthusiasts.
> I still say he is great and I'm proud that he's British!!
> *(3 yrs time and he'll beat Eddie Merckx's record for TdF stage wins.)*


 
I think you need to re-read the thread mate


----------



## lukesdad (23 Dec 2011)

rich p said:


> I think you need to re-read the thread mate


+1 to that !


----------



## resal (24 Dec 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Ever ridden a horse properly resal ? You havnt got a clue what it takes have you ?
> 
> 3 day eventing and national hunt racing makes cycling look what it is !


I think I deserved that, I should not have left it hanging, in the context with the others but you have not read what I said. "No comment" was precisely that. I did not want to sidetrack the debate. I am not a regular horse rider but have fallen off them enough times to know how that hurts - a lot. The whole thing gets distorted from outright athletic performance, the jockey with the reputation gets the best horses to ride. It generates similar arguments in Formula 1 - the greatest driver is ....- well for starters you need...... Whether one then places "achievement" on the shoulders of the single individual in the seat becomes a moot point. I have a position in respect to that which probably differs from your own.

Tony McCoy has a terrific long record of achievement, but how long is the queue of owners wanting him in the saddle on their horse ? For the next step I certainly don't know enough about horse racing to comment. Is his talent that of selecting the best rides or does he regularly get a load more out of a horse than his peers can or is his magic the fact that he is brilliant at both? Compare and contrast - Zara found the year later that without the right four legged friend, her talent counted for nothing, which then opens up the debate about availability of resource to develop and train the horse. As to whether we can untangle that one, well if our press cannot work out the difference between winning the green jersey and winning the whole race, we have no chance of sorting that little lot out.

But as a fundamental - the individual who succeeds without a system or against a system has one hell of a lot more to deal with than the individual at the sharp end of a long chain. There are plenty of others watching to keep the individual up to the mark and preparing as they should prepare. 

Reflecting - I think that what stuck out was that Tony McCoy was not on the list for how long ? Had he ever been on the list before ? And then suddenly appeared and won it and then next year off the list again. Why is that. Was he a rubbish jockey the year before and the year after ? Since that was obviously not the case, what the hell is going on with the selection, and then that gets us back to exactly the right point. The thing is a bit of froth to while away the winter. Great that Cav has won - puts road cycling in front of a lot more people.


----------



## NotFabian (24 Dec 2011)

The first time i 'properly' watched the programme, really chuffed he won.
One thing though if I'd have known it was gonna be a cake-walk I'd have saved the 15pence (other networks vary) I spent voting for him. lol


----------



## Globalti (25 Dec 2011)

What I like about those figures is not who WON by a huge margin but who came LAST with an embarrassingly small vote. Amir Khan is IMO a nasty piece of work who has a history of serious motoring offences for which his good lawyers have saved him from appropriate punishment, including one which eventually killed the victim.


----------



## oldroadman (25 Dec 2011)

resal said:


> Exactly. A great night that a road cyclist gets the award. The voting numbers are very low. As somebody wrote on the cycling news site, 30,000 cycling fans voted 3 times each ? Cav is exactly the sort of winner the show wants and deserves. That his girlfiend could feature in the other part of Nuts or Zoo makes it a nice closed circle.
> 
> It says one hell of a lot about the UK right now. Zara won it because she was Royal. (Yes she was World Champion but in a sport that has just how many competitors with full access to the event ? - Compare and contrast with World Champions in other sports who barely get/have got a mention.) Ryan Giggs got it because a footballer had not received it for years and MU had won a load of stuff. Personality - role model - he can't even be bothered to turn out for Wales - "Is it a hamstring niggle this time Ryan or possible ankle strain from training ? Oh well see you next qualifying match (or maybe not). Give my fondest regards to Sir Alex and pass the list back to him." Tony McCoy ! I'm not commenting.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldroadman (25 Dec 2011)

If Resal thinks the TdF is a "nice holiday" for anyone, then there's a strange perception going on. It's not - it's business, and the journos have it as tough as the rest.Three weeks of finishing stages, writing up the reports, then anything up to 150km drive to a hotel in the middle of nowhere, and bach again a similar distance for next day's start, wears them down as much as antone. The tetchiness increases day by day until the last couple when everyone is glad to see the end of the race. Easy? Holiday? Not in the real world of the TdF, for anyone.


----------



## resal (26 Dec 2011)

Certainly a perception. Depends what your real job is.


----------

